# Whoops, over oaked it.



## infinitenexus (Jun 11, 2011)

Well, I added too many oak chips to my gallon of blackberry wine, and now it smells like it. Way way way too much oak, and I think I may have ruined the wine. Before I dump it though, is there any way to fix it? I tried splash racking, hoping I could dissipate some of the smell, but to no avail.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 11, 2011)

DON'T DUMP IT! Some one you know may love it. Also in a year or so the oakiness may dissipate.


----------



## Wade E (Jun 11, 2011)

Save ity for thius year and blend it with your Blackberry wine that you wont have to oak! Is this the wine a little while back I mentioned in that it was a lot for 1 gallon?


----------



## infinitenexus (Jun 11, 2011)

Yes sir, that's the one! I think it's turning out pretty well, except for massive amounts of oak. after racking and whatnot, it's down to about 3 liters, and maybe if I were to mix that with a 5 gallon batch of non-oaked wine they would even out. I smell an experiment in the future! (actually, I just smell tons of that damn oak, since I spilled some on my foot)


----------



## Wade E (Jun 11, 2011)

You could add it to something lse also and make it something like a Blackberry Merlot or the like.


----------



## infinitenexus (Jun 11, 2011)

True. My wife and I are going to be moving to Colorado in about a month and a half, so I think I'm going to let it sit and rest for a bit, hopefully it'll dissipate, and when I make another batch of blackberry I'll try blending it in small amounts. I have bad luck with blackberry wine, my first batch suffered from fatal hydrogen sulfide smells, and then I over-oaked this one. Third time must be the charm, haha.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jun 11, 2011)

Yes blend it. Either next year or even cheat and buy a bottle to mix. Don't dump it. We would all have to raise our carboys to half mast.


----------



## infinitenexus (Jun 11, 2011)

hahaha, thanks steve.


----------



## KevininPa (Jun 11, 2011)

Iknow that yeast fining will remove excess copper, but also read that it will remove excess oak. Google yeast fining to remove oak. I found an article but cannot paste it in right now as I am in the hospital and have to do this on the phone.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 11, 2011)

Ahhh Kevin I thought you weren't allowed cell phones in the hospital! LOL Good Luck! 

Looking at what different fining agents do I found this on Google. I did not see the procedure but I'm sure you could look it up.

Yeast
Yeast has a natural protein removal effect. It is also sometimes used, in the dried (and dead) form, to remove copper sulphate, ethyl acetate, browning, oxidation and *excess oak*. Doses commonly recommended are 240-1000 mg/l. It is important to rack the wine soon after yeast fining in order to avoid reductive aromas.


----------



## Wade E (Jun 12, 2011)

Huh, thats one Ive never heard of that one.


----------



## infinitenexus (Jun 13, 2011)

Interesting. So essentially, I just put some yeast in it again? Sounds simple enough.


----------



## Wade E (Jun 13, 2011)

I havent read it but from what as posted I think youll need a lot more yeast then one packet!!!


----------

